# Do your snowpants tend to rip?



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

hm.... I wouldn't say their too long. Snowboard pants in general are usually always baggy and long covering the whole boot to the bottom of the heel for most. I haven't had any issues with mine using it in its 3rd season. Maybe just stop rubbing your heel against the board? I mean they're made out of the same material most of the jackets are, and we carry a lot of times the boards one armed and the sharp edges lay on top of our arms with the jackets on and I've never seen any rips there, so I can't really say as to why those pants are ripping unless it's cheap quality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I've seen a few dudes that have frayed pants towards the bottom of the leg. If you can hike your pant leg up just set it so it doesn't rub.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

When I ripped my pants
I thought that I had everybody on my side,
'till I went and blew it,
all sky high
and now she won't even spare a passing glance
all just because I [rip] ripped my pants.
(Whole band singing)
When big Lary came 'round just to put him down
Spongebob turned into a clown
and no girl ever wants to dance
with a fool who went and [rip] ripped his pants
(Spongebob singing)
I know I shouldn't mope around,
I shouldn't curse
but the pain feels so much worse
Cause windin up with no one is a lot less fun
then a burn from the sun
or sand in your buns....

Now I learned a lesson I won't soon forget
so listen and you won't regret
be true to yourself
don't miss your chance
and you won't end up like the fool...who...ripped...his..PAAANTS


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

i'd probably assume so..since the first day with my new pants..i caught an edge on a box and banged my knee pretty hard and had like a 2 mm scuff/tear..it was a sad day :\..but yea..my guess would be the pants do fine on regular snow falling..but jibs and that stuff could probably leave marks as my example perfectly shows haha..bummer.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Hopefully you didn't spend more on your pants than your board.


----------

